# 6500 Sunterra Points - Resale Value?



## Pat H (Apr 22, 2006)

I am trying to help a detective that I often work with. He owns 6500 Sunterra points. He says his m/f are about $450. He got taken in by an upfront fee scam for $399 and they are going to sell those points for $21,900. Yeah, right!
I already broke the bad news to him on the likelihood of that. I know nothing about Sunterra. What else do I need know? What's a realistic price?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2006)

*Resale May Not Work For SunTerra Points.*

I'm not positive about this, so somebody who really knows will need to chime in, but as I recall from various "owner updates" and other stealth SunTerra hard-sell presentations, the only way to get SunTerra points is to buy'm full-freight from SunTerra. 

That's what gave me the idea (which I no longer totally hold onto) that timeshare points are something the developrs came up with as a way to fight back against competition from timeshare resales. 

Somebody who owns a Club SunTerra timeshare week can sell me the timeshare property underlying his or her SunTerra points, & I can use the unit in the usual way at that resort only.  But if I want to get in on the benefits of Club SunTerra, I have to buy my way in.  The seller's SunTerra points turn into a pumpkin when he or she sells the underlying timeshare property. 

Last time SunTerra gave me the sales pitch, they offered to convert a SunTerra resort week (that I previously bought resale) to SunTerra points if I joined Club SunTerra & bought some more SunTerra timeshare property in Williamsburg VA or some such locale as that. 

I said no thanks. 

The sales babe ran downstairs after me with a print-out showing what a dunce I was for turning down such a splendid offer that would have netted me such a huge load of SunTerra points. 

Trouble was, to buy the big bargain she was offering, I would have had to shell out about 5 times what I paid for my (resale) timeshare week that she was offering to convert to SunTerra points for me. 

So I said no thanks again. 

I'm wondering how they will have massaged the sales pitch next time I go to an "owner update" down at my home resort. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Spence (Apr 22, 2006)

Pat H said:
			
		

> I am trying to help a detective that I often work with. He owns 6500 Sunterra points. He says his m/f are about $450. He got taken in by an upfront fee scam for $399 and they are going to sell those points for $21,900. Yeah, right!  I already broke the bad news to him on the likelihood of that. I know nothing about Sunterra. What else do I need know? What's a realistic price?



Pat,
Many similar packages are for sale on eBay, you can get a realistic idea of their value from that.

There are two versions of the scenario that Big Al alludes to, and without further info on what your friend has, I can't tell which one of the below applies:

1)  Recent couple years Sunterra has been selling the Club Sunterra Vacations CSV-Trust.  Even if presently a full member of Club Sunterra (~100 resorts), when this gets sold the new owner will only be able to use the ~19 resorts that are part of the 'Trust'

- Bent Creek Golf Village - TN
- Cypress Pointe Resort II - FL
- Daytona Beach Regency - FL
- Desert Paradise Resort - NV
- Flamingo Beach Resort - St. Maarten
- Grand Beach Resort- FL
- Island Links Resort - SC
- Greensprings Plantation - VA
- London Bridge Resort - AZ
- Plantation at Fall Creek - MO
- Powhatan Plantation - VA
- Ridge on Sedona - AZ
- Royal Palm Beach - St. Maarten
- Scottsdale Links Resort - AZ
- Scottsdale Villa Mirage - AZ
- Sedona Summit Resort - AZ
- Villas de Santa Fe - NM
- San Luis Bay Inn - CA
- Lake Tahoe - CA

The CSV Trust includes members that were bought out in the EPIC vacations bankruptcy buyout.

2)  Your friend may own a deeded property instead, if he's had it for awhile.  If this is the case the only thing that transfers is the deeded ownership and use of that specified resort.  It may be a deeded week or a deeded UDI-undivided interest.



In either case above the cost to become a full member of Club Sunterra and have access to ~100 resorts is ~$2995.  Read the sunterra posts at http://www.timeshareforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=95

In addition to checking eBay also look at 
http://www.holidaygroup.com/browse/resortdetail.php?ResortID=4054&ResortName=Club Sunterra Vacations
and know that if they've listed it for awhile, they'll take 30% less.


----------



## Jim C (Apr 22, 2006)

Pat H said:
			
		

> I am trying to help a detective that I often work with. He owns 6500 Sunterra points. He says his m/f are about $450. He got taken in by an upfront fee scam for $399 and they are going to sell those points for $21,900. Yeah, right!
> I already broke the bad news to him on the likelihood of that. I know nothing about Sunterra. What else do I need know? What's a realistic price?



Sounds like the "detective" needs to find another line of work.  Good luck


----------



## fnewman (Apr 22, 2006)

Depending on exactly what those SunOptions are (as described above)  they could possibly be purchased by an existing club member to add to his/her portfolio, but not for anywhere aclose to $21,000 +.


----------



## madmitch (Apr 25, 2006)

I recently closed on 6500 points resale.
21 resort Land Trust main, and I can upgrade to the full ~100 resorts for $2995, but they are a current options now, just lower priority.
My purchase is former Epic Las Vegas, and not through EBay.
I have seen eBay go for .27-.32 per point, but usually higher. Prices are plus closing and maintenance fees.
My sale went for $2200, and with closing, M&T and Club Memership I paid $3038.
I'm a current owner at San Luis Bay Inn (non-Sunterra week) so I'm hoping this will add to my options there, as well as others.
This is week #4 in my portfolio, all resale, so I'm not a newbie, just a cautious buyer.


----------



## Spence (Apr 25, 2006)

madmitch said:
			
		

> I recently closed on 6500 points resale. 21 resort Land Trust main, and I can upgrade to the full ~100 resorts for $2995, but they are a current options now, just lower priority. My purchase is former Epic Las Vegas, and not through EBay. I have seen eBay go for .27-.32 per point, but usually higher. Prices are plus closing and maintenance fees. My sale went for $2200, and with closing, M&T and Club Memership I paid $3038. I'm a current owner at San Luis Bay Inn (non-Sunterra week) so I'm hoping this will add to my options there, as well as others. This is week #4 in my portfolio, all resale, so I'm not a newbie, just a cautious buyer.



_*but they are a current options now, just lower priority*._
Really don't understand what you're saying here.
IF you have full Club Sunterra
you get Trust properties at 13months out
and others at 10months out.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 25, 2006)

*It's Really 8000 Points*

Okay, I got a little more info. It's actually 8000 points. He said he bought it about 6 years ago from Epic at the Franklin Mills Mall. I asked if it was tied to a specific resort or week and he said no, it was always points. Does that help to clarify what he actually owns and can sell?


----------



## Spence (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: It's Really 8000 Points*



			
				Pat H said:
			
		

> Okay, I got a little more info. It's actually 8000 points. He said he bought it about 6 years ago from Epic at the Franklin Mills Mall. I asked if it was tied to a specific resort or week and he said no, it was always points. Does that help to clarify what he actually owns and can sell?


As far as I know, the points owners in Epic are now part of the Club Sunterra Vacations CSV-1 Trust.  How many points does he really have?  I don't know what the conversion was when Sunterra brought the Epic owners in.

Anyway, he can sell his Trust membership but the full Club Sunterra membership does not transfer with the sale from all reports.  The new owner would only be able to use the Trust resorts listed above.

HG  has some listings in either range it the detective determines what he has.  They list there for about .50/point and you can usually get them for about ..35/point if they've been listed for a while or you catch one of their 'sales.'  So his $21,900 he paid someone to assess and sell for him is worth about $3K or so.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 25, 2006)

He said he can get a 3 bdr during prime time. He has used his points for Turks & Caicos and towards a cruise. He realized the cruise exchange was not a good deal. I don't know what happened to the other years. I guess I'm going to have to ask him to let me see whatever literature he has. Maybe I can manage it for him so he can at least get back his m/f's in rentals.

Of course I was hysterical laughing when he told me he paid the $399 fee. He's been a police officer/detective for 29 yrs and I've worked with him for almost 20 of those years. He is a very good detective.


----------

